# Black Faces in Puppies



## Bellababy

I know that puppies are dark when they're born, and grow lighter and lose some of that black as they become adults.

How can you tell how much black will be left in the face? At what age would you think what you see is what will stay?

Bella, my 3 month old black and red, is in my avatar.

TIA!


----------



## dOg

My guess would be she's going to stay rather dark...just her eyebrows and under her eyes getting a bit lighter, but no where near as light as
the side of her head.

But it's just a guess, I wouldn't bet the farm on it!


----------



## EastGSD

Bella you can go to my site (www.eastgsd.com) and look at photos of my pups when they were born up to mature, my B litter. I have different "shades" of pigment here so maybe that will be helpful. My opinion is that your girl will not retain a solid black mask but will have a bit of tan mixed through it like my Emma seen here











Cherri


----------



## Chris Wild

> Originally Posted By: EastGSD My opinion is that your girl will not retain a solid black mask but will have a bit of tan mixed through it like my Emma seen here


This would be my guess too.

B/Ts usually tend to continue to lighten until at least a year old, sometimes longer. So at adulthood, while she'll still have a distinct mask and mantle, it won't be as heavy as it is now.


----------



## EastGSD

I just wanted to add that Emma has very good pigment, (I didn't want to imply that you puppy did not) this is a pattern "thing" This is a photo of the same dog taken a month ago, she is almost 9yrs of age










Cherri


----------



## jakobi

Jake is 3 months old. Here's what he looked like when we brought him home and what he looks like today. He's starting to get more and more tan hairs popping up all over his black areas....


----------



## wolfstraum

Look at the parents, the pups will usually end up with, or close to, the pattern of the parents

Lee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Here's Dena at exactly 3 months:










Keefer at 3 months is darker in the face:










Keefer on the left, Dena on the right - she's a couple months past three, and he's a couple months past two:










Although he's lightened up considerably, he's still darker in the face and head than she is.


----------



## Brightelf

SWOOOONNN.. those TeMar dogs!! Dena and Keefer are calender-dog GORGEOUS. I just had to say that!!


----------



## kelso

Not sure if there is a difference in b/t vs b/red, and the lines, but Meeka lightened a ton on the face (Meeka was American Lines) and I also think she just had what would be called "lighter" pigment

3-4 months 









12 yrs old (but really she had about the same coloring from about 1 and a half yr old) minus the white hairs on her muzzle...and ignore that pesky lil Kelso by her feet










Kelso is sable and seems to have been getting darker with age


----------



## Bellababy

Wow, thanks so much for the comparison pics, and showing off your absolutely gorgeous animals! 

I'm tending to think our Bella will keep her basic black mask, by comparing her to her sire and dam, and your pics.

Sire










Dam


----------



## doggiedad

your dogs are just the best lookers. to have two so gorgeous, what a thrill that must be.


----------



## LUV_GSDs

I have a sable that was almost totally blond at birth...yes Sables can and I think usually get darker as the age.


----------



## duenorth

It looks like Jaeger's colouring was similar to your pup's when he was young.










His mask has stayed quite dark. Here he is at almost 4 years old.


----------



## zyppi

Jack as a baby








Jack at 6 mos


----------



## GSDLoverII

Kaiser then:

























And Now:


----------



## Qyn

Great thread, thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## Cooper&me

I love the comparissons also. 
Quincy is only 6 mnths and still very dark. I see grey flecks in the black by the sholders but that is the only change. If I ever master photobucket I will try and show.


----------

